
Inside the Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas Hackathon - flurpitude
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/inside-the-stupid-shit-no-one-needs-terrible-ideas-hackathon
======
alblue
The 3D cheese printer is a novel idea. Though obviously the creations collapse
after a while and taste disgusting.

